# Fires In Greece



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Grabbed my bike and went up to one of my favourite viewpoints yesterday evening having seen that most of the day half the sky was filled with black smoke. Should have gone a bit earlier I reckon since it was already past sunset.

panning left to right .. I had other photos but no tripod and no way to hold the camera tight on the rock that I was perched on.:grin:

This isn't about the fire itself but the smoke screen that has been left in its wake.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot to add this photo, which I edited to show content due to it's extremely dark format. 
It is the area directly behind me when looking at the first photo and shows the visible start of the smoke from within Athens. It is being blown along Ymitto mountain and out to sea


----------

